

Edward Snowden Asks Vladimir Putin About Russian Surveillance  - r0h1n
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ukraine-crisis/edward-snowden-asks-vladimir-putin-about-russian-surveillance-n82806

======
FatalLogic
I feel that Snowden is surprisingly naive to get publicly involved in this
debate.

By appearing in this "free speech theater", he gives legitimacy to it. And if
he does not believe Putin's answer, what can he do now? Probably nothing,
because he is in a delicate position.

Better that he doesn't get involved. Fighting one battle is enough.

(I'm assuming that Snowden is not a fan of Putin or the Russian government,
especially not their recent activities, and I'm also assuming that he felt
morally obliged to ask that question).

